# Metacam, any alternatives?



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello, long time no see! Some new members here, but some of the oldies I see. Had a little issue and this is the first place I thought to come!

Anyway, Alfie has a bit of what looks like an abscess on his foot. He went to vets today and he was given antibiotics and metacam in the hope it'll help reduce the swelling and the vet can go back and have a look on Monday.

He hasn't had a blood test or urine sample and reading about some awful reactions without taking precautions, I am weary of giving it to him.

Is there a better alternative to metacam? I'm worried about risking him taking it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It depends what you mean by 'better'. To achieve a combination of pain relief and anti-inflammatory activity, there isn't really anything superior to NSAIDs. Millions of people take these every day, rightly or wrongly, for aches and pains.

For pain relief, you can use any of the other NSAIDs (eg Rimadyl, Previcox, Onsior etc) - but you have the same problem as the Metacam.

Other classes of pain relief include things like tramadol and gabapentin, which have no anti-inflammatory effects, are not licensed and can cause sedation or spacing effects. Paracetamol is also used in dogs at very specific doses, but carries risks if liver function is inadequate.

You could contact your vet and arrange for blood and urine tests to be performed before using the Metacam, if you have concerns.

There is no painkilling medication available that is free of potential adverse effects.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It depends what you mean by 'better'. To achieve a combination of pain relief and anti-inflammatory activity, there isn't really anything superior to NSAIDs. Millions of people take these every day, rightly or wrongly, for aches and pains.
> 
> For pain relief, you can use any of the other NSAIDs (eg Rimadyl, Previcox, Onsior etc) - but you have the same problem as the Metacam.
> 
> ...


See, I don't really know what I want if I am honest. I suppose I'm just really worried having read of some of the awful cases when a test hasn't been carried out.

It's not for pain relief, only for anti inflammatory purposes in the hope it will reduce the swelling. If not he may have to have surgery on Monday to see if he can find anything in there.

I don't believe there's time for the testing as he's meant to be taking them until Monday and then we'll see where we are and if he'll need surgery.

I've called the vets but he's busy right now and they say he'll call when he's free.

I'm just worried, and he's been prone to bloody stools in the past, I don't know if that's even relevant, but I know that's a possible side effect. I just feel a bit overwhelmed with worry tbh.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

If it helps Emmaviolet I often gave Dodgem my Rough Collie metacam for his arthritis with no issues what so ever, he did have Rimadyl on one occasion and ended up vomiting quite badly so I wouldn't give that again.

As a point, Rough Collies or certainly my Rough Collie was quite stoic and could be quite unwell or uncomfortable but wouldn't show it outwardly once I gave pain relief it was often obvious in little changes in his behaviour that he had been suffering and I should have given him pain relief sooner. Abscesses hurt and it's not a long-term condition.

As a second point I have been on various non-steroidal anti-inflammatories myself for years and I'm not dead yet but my quality of life is much enhanced by having them. Take them with food to avoid the effects on the tummy.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> See, I don't really know what I want if I am honest. I suppose I'm just really worried having read of some of the awful cases when a test hasn't been carried out.


Keep in mind that nobody goes online to tell of a very commonly used medication causing no problems whatsoever. If they did then those would outnumber the horror stories a hundredfold, a thousandfold, probably ten thousandfold.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

havoc said:


> Keep in mind that nobody goes online to tell of a very commonly used medication causing no problems whatsoever. If they did then those would outnumber the horror stories a hundredfold, a thousandfold, probably ten thousandfold.


Of course, and that's what my logical mind is telling me.
But there's the other side of me that's arguing with the other extremes and what that could ultimately mean.

We've been really lucky, he's now seven and a half and hasn't had much in the way of bad health, especially for the last few years. I'm just feeling a little vulnerable at the minute so I'm worrying, maybe more than usual.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> If it helps Emmaviolet I often gave Dodgem my Rough Collie metacam for his arthritis with no issues what so ever, he did have Rimadyl on one occasion and ended up vomiting quite badly so I wouldn't give that again.
> 
> As a point, Rough Collies or certainly my Rough Collie was quite stoic and could be quite unwell or uncomfortable but wouldn't show it outwardly once I gave pain relief it was often obvious in little changes in his behaviour that he had been suffering and I should have given him pain relief sooner. Abscesses hurt and it's not a long-term condition.
> 
> As a second point I have been on various non-steroidal anti-inflammatories myself for years and I'm not dead yet but my quality of life is much enhanced by having them. Take them with food to avoid the effects on the tummy.


Thank you, that does help.

I still don't know what to do, I think because I'm a bit upset about it I'm not thinking straight and all I can focus on is those awful situations and how much I don't want that to be Alfie, and the fact the vet said he should really have the testing but gave them anyway.

I don't know, I just want his foot better and to not have to worry, but I suppose we can't have it all!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have used Metacam with dogs and cats. If you think the tales of awful side effects with dogs are bad you should see the ones for cats. I've never had a problem.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok one of my dogs Stan had a reaction to metacam so he can't have it 

However he's had other NSAIDs fine, there was no way he couldn't have anything he was attacked and needed something to come home with especially after being tapered off methadone in the vets 

I have 3 other dogs and I don't worry if they need metacam they will get it .Maisie my lurcher had some just a few weeks ago following her spay and all my previous dogs have been fine.

Like human medicines not all suit everyone. Ever been to hospital and compared patients with red wrist bands to those with white. It seems to me it's either a 50/50 split or more wear red. Meaning they react to a medication 

Not everything in life is risk free but you want Alfie to be well. You know the signs to look out for and are aware so you can be extra vigilliant. Which is more than most people if am honest


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

GI symptoms are the most common potential side effect of almost all medications - including antibiotics, including NSAIDs.

It's idiosyncratic in many cases, meaning it's just down to the individual whether or not they suffer. 'One of those things', as they say.

Unfortunately you can't predict whether or not an individual will suffer GI effects through a blood test; that's more for screening underlying conditions that could alter the metabolism of the drug, or make the patient more vulnerable to organ damage.

I agree that abscesses hurt and pain relief is needed alongside anti-inflammatory in such cases.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I really would not worry. Most dogs seem to need metacam at some time and are perfectly all right on it. I take anti inflammatories and over the years have been swapped to different ones because there are scares about the side effects. Oddly the very first one I was on was supposedly putting people at risk of strokes and I am now back on them because they are now considered ok! they are also the only ones that actually do me any good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome back 

Elliot can’t have Metacam as he gets bad diarrhoea on it, so he has previcox instead. 

McKenzie is fine on Metacam.

Even though Elliot’s reaction isn’t nice, it isn’t hugely terrible. I think maybe you’re overthinking things, which is understandable when you’re worried.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Many of the scare stories are also in relation to Metacam use in the states. Much of it is anecdotal and there is no proven link to the Metacam. It is possible to get adverse reactions with all drugs and Metacam is no exception. I suggest you express your concerns to your vet and let them explain what you need to keep an eye out for re adverse reactions and what is serious and what is not.

Different species but cats don't have a great tolerance for NSAIDs and many many scare stories abound but these again are many USA based with different administration methods or unsubstantiated links. My four cats have all taken it and been absolutely fine.

Talk it through with your vet to put your mind at rest.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Elliot can't have Metacam as he gets bad diarrhoea on it, so he has previcox instead.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes you are right. I am completely overthinking everything, it's something I am very prone to, especially in times of stress.

I think we were all a lot better off before the internet in many ways. It's great for some things (especially the awareness of certain issues like MDR1 genes) but I was thinking back to when I was younger and the dogs would be given painkillers or any medication and we just gave it to them without any worry or bother and there was no Google to concern ourselves with.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I really would not worry. Most dogs seem to need metacam at some time and are perfectly all right on it. I take anti inflammatories and over the years have been swapped to different ones because there are scares about the side effects. Oddly the very first one I was on was supposedly putting people at risk of strokes and I am now back on them because they are now considered ok! they are also the only ones that actually do me any good.


Was it diclofenac by any chance?

I used to be on that and was changed by my GP. I've had quite a few anti inflammatories myself and painkillers due to a number of pain conditions. I've been off of them for a while now though as I explored alternatives to drugs (it was having a negative effect on my overall health and as you said, they don't all kill the pain anyway).


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

havoc said:


> I have used Metacam with dogs and cats. If you think the tales of awful side effects with dogs are bad you should see the ones for cats. I've never had a problem.


You are completely right, and due to cats in this neighbourhood being quite badly neglected, I've had to seek veterinary care for a number of them. They've often been prescribed Loxicom and I've given it to them without even thinking about it and they've all been fine and it's helped them immensely.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Was it diclofenac by any chance?
> 
> I used to be on that and was changed by my GP. I've had quite a few anti inflammatories myself and painkillers due to a number of pain conditions. I've been off of them for a while now though as I explored alternatives to drugs (it was having a negative effect on my overall health and as you said, they don't all kill the pain anyway).


Yes, the long acting stuff. It is wonderful and I had to spend years on ones that upset my stomach so I could only take them for 3 or 4 days in a row and did not even kill the pain. I dont think I will let them take me off it again whatever scares come up.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope it improves without the need for surgery, poor lad.

Metacam seems to be the most popular NSAID/default pain med for pets, I can rarely remember any other kind because most people’s pets seem to end up on this. I don’t know any who have had particular problems, one of my friends was worried about her dog developing stomach ulcers but she was a very bad eater and it is meant to be taken with food.

Like everyone says, we usually come online to air things we are unhappy with as opposed to happy with. Hope he improves over the weekend.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Yes, the long acting stuff. It is wonderful and I had to spend years on ones that upset my stomach so I could only take them for 3 or 4 days in a row and did not even kill the pain. I dont think I will let them take me off it again whatever scares come up.


I got called in when the news on it broke. They wanted to change me right away.
They did, but I've managed to get down my usage to hardly at all now, something I couldn't have comprehended back then when I was having multiple a day.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Hope it improves without the need for surgery, poor lad.
> 
> Metacam seems to be the most popular NSAID/default pain med for pets, I can rarely remember any other kind because most people's pets seem to end up on this. I don't know any who have had particular problems, one of my friends was worried about her dog developing stomach ulcers but she was a very bad eater and it is meant to be taken with food.
> 
> Like everyone says, we usually come online to air things we are unhappy with as opposed to happy with. Hope he improves over the weekend.


Thank you, I really hope so too. As you can see I'm a huge worrier, and surgery is something I really would prefer to avoid for me and him both.

Thankfully, he is a great eater and luckily will take any medication in food now as he doesn't even realise. He'll only be on it for such a limited time that I don't think it will be a huge issue.

I'm just in my own head too much. He's fit and well and never left alone, so if anything seemed to change with him we'd be able to tell right away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

No, you are right, he will be on it a very short length of time, and you want him to be as comfortable as possible. I have given metacam to all sorts of animals with no side effects that I noticed.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Chatcat said:


> No, you are right, he will be on it a very short length of time, and you want him to be as comfortable as possible. I have given metacam to all sorts of animals with no side effects that I noticed.


Yes, and I want to give him the best chance of it going through medication alone rather then have to go under aesthetic.

I think my own brain gets in my way a lot more than anything else in life!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I know exactly where you are coming from I had terrible worries about giving Pickle Bravecto for her harvest mites if I had listened to the internet she would still be covered in harvest mites or should be dead because I gave it. This week I have been anxious about her is she drinking more water, is she seeming more tired because her organs are failing? Actually, she is totally fine.

Even so, I'm now thinking it's the second dose that gets them I'm worried if I have to give it again.

Yet the internet thinks essential oils and Thornit are fine despite there being documented risks with many essential oils and boric acid in the Thornit.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> I know exactly where you are coming from I had terrible worries about giving Pickle Bravecto for her harvest mites if I had listened to the internet she would still be covered in harvest mites or should be dead because I gave it. *This week I have been anxious about her is she drinking more water, is she seeming more tired because her organs are failing?* Actually, she is totally fine.
> 
> *Even so, I'm now thinking it's the second dose that gets them I'm worried if I have to give it again.*
> 
> Yet the internet thinks essential oils and Thornit are fine despite there being documented risks with many essential oils and boric acid in the Thornit.


Ah, so you know exactly what I'm talking about, the bold parts could be written by me word for word!

It's awful because you cannot just walk away from your mind and the questions that circle in it!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes it sounds crazy but if only my head were logical


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a little update. 

He tolerated the matacam fine.

We had to go back on Monday, but it got delayed until today. Thankfully we saw a different vet, who I absolutely love.

So, the lump hadn't gone down at all, the previous vet said he would have to go in for a biopsy as it could be something sinister, but I was convinced it wasn't as he has had endless flea darts this year, including one in that very spot.

This vet saw it and right away went and grabbed her faucets. She dug around and out popped the flea dart. She carried on looking but believes it was just that one in there. I was so relieved and Alfie couldn't have been better behaved and just sat there and let her do it. She says now the antibiotics should now work with the bathing we already do, now that's out of the lump.

I'm so pleased with the result and her as a vet, she was absolutely lovely and great with Alife. Very relieved!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Whats a flea dart? I know ticks make a little septic hole, but I didn't know fleas did too?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Chatcat said:


> Whats a flea dart? I know ticks make a little septic hole, but I didn't know fleas did too?


Sorry, it's what we've always called them, but I think it confuses people!
They're the dry bits on long grass, so nothing to do with fleas. Grass seeds that have been all over the floor this summer due to the dry and hot weather.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh right, you're talking about spears!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Chatcat said:


> Oh right, you're talking about spears!


Yes, although I've never called them that, for some reason we've always called them flea darts!

But yes, he had one of those in his cyst on his toe. Thankfully, since she pulled it out it's shrinking away to now it's almost gone.


----------

